# Sardines



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

I used to feed my GSD Shaq (passed at 11 years last November) sardines in water once or twice a week for a while. I'm living now in South America and it is not possible to get Sardines in Water, only Sardines in Vegetable Oil. Would it be Ok to feed my 5 months old GSD these once a week? Advice please....


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ishaq! 
The oil could possibly give him diarrhea.
Try rinsing off one of the fish in the can with water to remove the oil and just feed one. Then see how his stool is. If no change, on a different day you could try 2 fish at one feeding and see if there is any stool change (and so on). Just make sure you rinse them with water very well.

Hopefully your dog has a good gut and can process it! A lot of GSD's couldn't due to the oil. All depends on the dog!

Moms


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Ishaq!
> The oil could possibly give him diarrhea.
> Try rinsing off one of the fish in the can with water to remove the oil and just feed one. Then see how his stool is. If no change, on a different day you could try 2 fish at one feeding and see if there is any stool change (and so on). Just make sure you rinse them with water very well.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is a good idea and I will try it. BTW Barun seems to have a strong gut. I had change his food cold turkey and no problems... some times he will have a soft stool due to eating whatever he can pick from the ground...


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

Barun had eaten sardines several times now without any problems...


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

My dog has a pretty strong stomach! She loves sardines in oil and even sardines in tomato sauce!!!

Just try a bit and see how it goes!


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, sardines are fine. They are extremely healthy for dogs!


----------

